# DVD R/W not accessible, Removable Disk F:\ is not accessible, access is denied



## mvthakar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

I am unable to access my DVD R/W and Pen drive, When I am going to explorer it i found not accessible, and in Pen drive i found same with access is denied.

My system configuration: Intel Core2Duo, Windows Vista Home Premium SP-2 64 bit OS. 4GB RAM, 250 HDD, DVD R/W, 2USB, etc., 

I have also tried with Administrator rights, but it not works, Even I am not able to changed drive path using admin login.

Pl Help me

Thanks


----------

